# Red River Bonham TX



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Good Friday afternoon! 
Call backs to the last series of the qual:
2 4 10 13 15 18 22 26 29

open first series did not finish

smiles from Bonham TX


----------



## Dan Coleman (May 24, 2013)

Any Open callbacks?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Qual results:

1) 29
2) 13 
3) 10
4) 26
RJ) 18

Several Jams.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Q 1st... #29 

Edited Regards, 

Judy


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Congratulations Derby 1st... #29


Did you mean Q?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Call backs to the AM third series:
2 4 7 11 12 14 15 17 19 20 22 23 24 31 32 33 35 37 38 42 43 46 47

23 back

4th starts with dog 19
8:00 at Fowlers


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Does anyone has call backs to the derby 3rd series?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone have Open Callbacks?
Thanks for posting


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

As I understand, open 3rd series did not finish. Call backs to the 3 rd series were:
1 2 7 9 10 11 13 21 22 27 32 37 41 42 44 45 46 47 52 54 62 63 70

sorry if I made any errors


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

DKR said:


> Did you mean Q?


YUP!!! editing.........


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Call backs to Open 4th (95% confident these are right): 1, 2, 7, 9, 11, 23, 27, 32, 37, 41, 42, 45, 46, 47, 54, 62, 70
I'm told its a XL quad.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone have Derby news/results?


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Heard from Mom while driving home, Derby:
1st went to Dan Hurst and #28 Robber's Iron Lady
2nd to Mark Edwards entry don't have the number
3rd to another Pro, don't have the entry #
4th to Mom and #30 Calumet's Million Dollar Man 

Sorry don't have RJ or Jams. I was driving in the car and had no pen available


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Amateur All-Age Results
unofficial:
1st #19 Bay Blue's All American Girl (this qualifies her for the National)
2nd #14 FC Salty Paws Hammerin Hank
3rd #12 AFC Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto
4th #47 Richland's Power Gem
RJ #17 Sureshot's KIdd Rock

Jams: 4, 22, 31, 42, 43

I went out on the water blind in both the AM and Qual. Need to learn how to handle on a water blind .
But, Mom is back in Texas!!!!!!
Had tons of fun this weekend and met lots of new, nice people.
Can't wait for the spring trail.

Smiles from North Dallas
Good night.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Congrats to all who placed and finished. 

Thanks to all who helped put on this trial so we can play. Particularly Marv Baumer, Mark & Becky Edwards, Rob Erhardt, etc. as well as the judges who sacrificed their weekend for some long days in hot weather.

Charlene, you did a great job marshalling, thank you.

Good tests in the Am, at least the two that I saw before going out.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Derby
1. 28
2. 9
3. 20
4. 30
RJ -22
J - 36


----------

